# Change turbo



## szadek24 (Jul 4, 2020)

Good morning
I have Engine 1.4 TSI 150 HP EA211
turbo original in the car Mitsubishi number
04E145722G
instead of the original turbo I would like to send for modification turbo IHI number
04E145721B will match ? plug and play?

best regards


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

Bigger turbos/Hybrid turbos are new territory for us 1.4T owners. So I don’t think you’ll get much feed back. It you take the gamble to get it done, let us know how it goes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## szadek24 (Jul 4, 2020)

ViewlessSquid said:


> Bigger turbos/Hybrid turbos are new territory for us 1.4T owners. So I don’t think you’ll get much feed back. It you take the gamble to get it done, let us know how it goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

szadek24 said:


> ViewlessSquid said:
> 
> 
> > Bigger turbos/Hybrid turbos are new territory for us 1.4T owners. So I don’t think you’ll get much feed back. It you take the gamble to get it done, let us know how it goes.
> ...


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

szadek24 said:


> ViewlessSquid said:
> 
> 
> > Bigger turbos/Hybrid turbos are new territory for us 1.4T owners. So I don’t think you’ll get much feed back. It you take the gamble to get it done, let us know how it goes.
> ...


----------

